# WUHAN | Greenland International Expo Fortune Centre | 211m | 43 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Greenland Group http://www.greenlandsc.com/

该项目由1栋高度为211m的43层办公楼


https://www.cnlusas.com/h-nd-375.html












By cccs


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-08 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-13 by 春雨里的彩虹


----------

